# SG FVF



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

Is showing to be in stock at smokingpipes in the 250g box. Just passing this info along......I'm sure I am not the only one who is running low. Good luck.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

<<< Waits for the impending stampede. lol


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

What's FVF??? Is it any good???


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

dont waste your time with it. its awful :der:


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

x6 eep: How long will it last???


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

I got my 2oz I'm happy for now. My local B&M has it in bulk, still somehow.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

plexiprs said:


> x6 eep: How long will it last???


Well there's one less box then there was a minute ago.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Well, it must have went so fast they mistakenly sold the placeholder as well.

Website currently does not even show a category for FVF 250g box.


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well hell. I just got an email saying the FVF was put "in stock" on accident. They are refunding my money. Sorry guys.


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

We might have to engage in some covert ops to liberate some from the supplier if this keeps up. You would think, my product sells out in days when it's shipped, let's ship more often.


----------



## ExhaustedRooster (Apr 3, 2010)

What's going on with SG? I hearf a rumor it was tinning issues. Glad to have a little extra


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

I thought the word was they were scaling back deliveries to every 6 months...


----------



## ExhaustedRooster (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm not sure what the deal is. All i know is there should be more: when they release it what a mad dash it will be


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

They use equipment that has been in continuous use since 1750 so I'm amazed they can produce any at all. Damn that hand craftmanship.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Jaxon67 said:


> Is showing to be in stock at smokingpipes in the 250g box. Just passing this info along......I'm sure I am not the only one who is running low. Good luck.


not anymore


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

Jaxon67 said:


> Well hell. I just got an email saying the FVF was put "in stock" on accident. They are refunding my money. Sorry guys.


Well, it's an effective marketing strategy...I imagine once it's released again it'll be at a slightly higher price point than before, and I'll probably still buy some, thanks to this place.

Seriously, you guys. One of you sent me a sample of this damned stuff (I'm not going to point fingers-he knows who he is, and he's in this thread)and now I'm clicking like a madman just like the rest of you whenever I see a rumor of it even possibly being in stock somehwere. This is a cursed existence.:mad2:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Just wait until someone sends you a sample of Stonehaven. I would, just to be cruel, if I had any left. :mischief: :evil:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

chu2 said:


> Well, it's an effective marketing strategy...I imagine once it's released again it'll be at a slightly higher price point than before, and I'll probably still buy some, thanks to this place.
> 
> Seriously, you guys. One of you sent me a sample of this damned stuff (I'm not going to point fingers-he knows who he is, and he's in this thread)and now I'm clicking like a madman just like the rest of you whenever I see a rumor of it even possibly being in stock somehwere. This is a cursed existence.:mad2:


Geeze, what kind of jerk would do that to you? 



indigosmoke said:


> Just wait until someone sends you a sample of Stonehaven. I would, just to be cruel, if I had any left. :mischief: :evil:


Yup, then you'll be hooked on another impossible to acquire blend.


----------



## cactusboy33 (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't mean to stir things up here (or annoy people) but just in case theres any UK, European or Canadian puffers here that are chasing FVF I think uktobacco.com still has some. 

Sorry to my Trans-Atlantic friends but they don't ship to the USofA. 

Just trying to help out. :tape:


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

cactusboy33 said:


> I don't mean to stir things up here (or annoy people) but just in case theres any UK, European or Canadian puffers here that are chasing FVF I think uktobacco.com still has some.
> 
> Sorry to my Trans-Atlantic friends but they don't ship to the USofA.
> 
> Just trying to help out. :tape:


I'll be in Spain in a few months. Although I'll probably be chasing after Cubans, I'll have to see if they have any reserves of good ol' American tobacco somewhere...:mrgreen:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I guess it depends on where you live. None of the B&Ms here have any Samuel Gawith or Penzance or Stonehaven. One guy even told me he doesn't carry Esoterica anymore because it didn't sell when he stocked it. He joked he had a couple of pounds of Stonehaven he took home because no one bought it and he liked it and was smoking it himself.


----------



## Old_Salt (Feb 25, 2008)

This shortage has'nt impacted my smoking, since I went into panic mode last year
& cellared close to 4 pounds in bulk & a dozen tins. but I have started cellaring 8 oz. tins of GPL's Union Square as an eventual replacement for FVF. US is a great smoke
now, & if you let the tins collect 2 or 3 years worth of dust it will be even better.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I wish I had a B&M near me where I could buy any decent pipe stuff. The couple that are here have awesome cigar selections, but are pretty lacking when it come to anything more than the basic bulk tobacco, pipe cleaners and MM cobs.


----------



## briarbrian (Jan 27, 2010)

I was told at the Chicago show the shortage was because of the ash cloud. There is a bunch of shipments waiting to be shipped but are pretty far down the line.

Hopefully it gets here soon! LOL


----------



## ExhaustedRooster (Apr 3, 2010)

I am needing some help. If. I have a few pounds of FVF still in the box it comes in. Should i jar it right away or will it be ok sealed in the box? Thanks


----------



## paradox (Apr 27, 2010)

For long term storage/cellaring I always jar anything that did not otherwise come in an original, vacuum-sealed metal tin. Especially with prices being what they are and escalating somewhat, why take chances on sealed foil with respect to the SG products? I don't think there's any particular hurry to get them in a jar once received but then again wouldn't wait too long.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

briarbrian said:


> I was told at the Chicago show the shortage was because of the ash cloud. There is a bunch of shipments waiting to be shipped but are pretty far down the line.
> 
> Hopefully it gets here soon! LOL


If that's true, that would be awesome. Unfortunately though, the shortage of SG tobaccos has been going on for the past 6-8 months, so that must be just the current problem.



paradox said:


> For long term storage/cellaring I always jar anything that did not otherwise come in an original, vacuum-sealed metal tin. Especially with prices being what they are and escalating somewhat, why take chances on sealed foil with respect to the SG products? I don't think there's any particular hurry to get them in a jar once received but then again wouldn't wait too long.


Agreed, they should be jarred for long-term. No reason to risk anything happening to it.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Hmmm....Jeff already pointed out that the shortage has been longer term than the ash cloud, but there's no delete button on this forum, is there? So I'm stuck with a meaningless post that I can only edit; my only recourse is to blather on and on so no one bothers to read it...


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Sometimes I wish I had a time machine made out of a Deloren, so I could go back in time and put some money on Sox and Stock up on SG. lol


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

briarbrian said:


> I was told at the Chicago show the shortage was because of the ash cloud. There is a bunch of shipments waiting to be shipped but are pretty far down the line.
> 
> Hopefully it gets here soon! LOL


I always assumed bulk shipments like these would come by (container) boat? But whatever reason for the delay, they better ship it over the pond quickly!


----------



## ExhaustedRooster (Apr 3, 2010)

WOW! did i happen to get lucky today. A B&M that i frequent here in the show me state had 8oz bags of stonehaven and bulk FVF. I thought i would take the time to stock up. I am not promoting this place i guess i am just saying it is still out there. That should hold me on the FVF a while.


----------

